# Tuppador, coolidor, XXXdor ruins cigars??



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I wanted to know how to make a tuppador so i was looking for vidoes on the tube and i came across this vid:





and Mike Robbins, a humdior maker posted this:



> A cigar is a work of art that some manufacturers put their whole life into like the sistine chapel. Decades of working the soil, gathering the finest rollers, taking the time to do everything right. Then some people take this great art and put it in a plasticTupperdor. At least my few thousand customers listen to me 100% thank﻿ "Y"




when i realized that he was a humidor maker i replied:
_oh wait... Mike Robbins, do you sell humidors? Is this what your comments﻿ are about? I think you are looking at this the wrong way. People will want nice things sooner or later and sooner or later they will buy a nice humidor. What this video does is gives a person who is not sure if they want to spend alot of money on a humidor just to see if they like the hobby. If they do like cigars, they will eventually buy a real humidor._

he replied:


> Yes but this method ruins the cigars. Just like a casual wine drinker buy what you need in the short term. The cigars are perfectly good in a zip lock bag for up to 2 weeks with nothing in the bag except﻿ cigars.
> The idea is to have a good cigar when you want it, isn't it? Putting it in this type of storage for months turns cigars into tasteless lumps of tobacco defeating the whole purpose and ruining the art form. Many cannot tell the difference "Sigh".


and i replied:

_Sorry, but what makes you think that this "ruins cigars"? i have read multiple testimonials from cigar smokers that use this method and no one has ever said anything about their cigars being ruined. And these people have﻿ actual humidors, they use tuppadors for overflows. A Humidor's job is to keep relative humidity correct? What does that better than a airtight container? As i said before, people who use these devices will eventually buy a humdior, heck i just got one today!_


now was i wrong in thinking that tuppadors are ok? Do these other XXdors ruin cigars?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 4 wooden, 1 acrylic jar, 7 Rubbermaid, 2 Glad, and 2 Maxwell House humidors. I wonder how long it takes them to turn cigars tasteless because after 6 months they still taste great, but, "sigh", maybe I just don't know the difference.... This guy sounds like a pasionate purist. More power to him, but untill I can drop the g-note on a nice 500 count tower humi I think my stash is quite safe with Boveda packs in the plastic containers.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

The guy is looking to sell humidors is all.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Disregard that tool...


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, I am certain that his opinion has nothing to do with money.....


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a big bag of wind. A snake oil salesman. A charlatan. a carpet bagger. I in short like Pack said a TOOL. We all prove him wrong every day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess I enjoy smoking 2+ year old ruined cigars more than fresh cigars!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I guess I enjoy smoking 2+ year old ruined cigars more than fresh cigars!


Same here. I've been using coolidors/tupperdors for 4+ years with no ill effects yet even when comparing to my wooden desktop I've had the same amount of time.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

I think he's referring to a certain taste that tuppedor cigars lack versus spanish cedar humidor stored cigars. This doesn't mean that the tupperdor cigars are worse. The Spanish Cedar adds a certain spice taste to the cigar over long term storage. Some brothers like that taste, others don't.

If you want this additional nuance in your cigars but don't want to spend hard earned cash for an expensive humidor, you can add Spanish Cedar Shelves (which you can buy almost anywhere) or Sheets (which are free from you box purchases). That'll do the same thing.

FYI, Davidoff sells Acrylic Humidors for thousands of dollars for this reason. They are catering to the smoker who prefers his cigars without the... may I say... Cedar Spice.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

> Mike Robbins8 hours ago
> A humidor is specially designed to stabilize humidity and lined with spanish cedar to help keep the taste intact. A real humidor does not seal completely allowing for some air flow to maintain the proper﻿ humidity and reduce the chance of mold. Many people cannot tell the difference between a tasteless cigar and a properly cared for cigar. Hey I am just throwing out my 33 years of experience as a wholesaler - retailer, take it or not, your choice.


I think that this kind of elitism is a hindrance and not an aid to the hobby...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

> French oak for wine - Spanish cedar for cigars. Cigars absorb the odor of the Spanish cedar and it helps hold humidity. Copper was used way back when but﻿ they smoked mostly dried cigars. Copper inhibited the growth of bacteria. Check the "antimicrobial properties of copper." 33 years, millions of cigars, 10,000 humidors later. I respect the art suggesting those that care do also? 1900 they licked the cigars to moisten them, I still see people do this!


Hmmmm


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Call me an elitist but I agree with Mr. Robbins to a point. I have tupperdores for short term storage only. My personal opinion is that they do not control humidity as well as a properly seasoned humidor. I would love to hear what Herf n Turf has to say on the subject.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Call me an elitist but I agree with Mr. Robbins to a point. I have tupperdores for short term storage only. My personal opinion is that they do not control humidity as well as a properly seasoned humidor. I would love to hear what Herf n Turf has to say on the subject.


Not elitist at all brother. Just your preference. I agree though that rh tends to creep up on an air tight tuppedor. Boveda and beads fixes this problem.

Plus humidors are a lot nicer to put on a desk then a tupperware lol.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Well then I guess all my Lock n Lock stored cigars are ruined....lol, and have been for the past couple years. Gosh, my cigars must taste horrible and they could have been fantastic if I had just placed them in a 'true' humidor.


I'm sorry but this is just wrong. I personally know a couple of people that have used tupperdores for over 10 years, I've smoked from their stash and there's nothing wrong with how they were stored. Not to mention some guys on here that have been using coolidors for 20 years.
If you line the 'dor' with sp (enough of it) and make a habit of opening periodically for air changes there's nothing wrong with using alternative storage systems as long as they work.

I will point out that I do move the cigars from the L&L containers to a traditional humidor as they become ready to smoke. I've got four traditional ones of various sizes so that means they do sit a while in there as I smoke them down.

This really reminds me of similar discussions like "how to properly light a cigar" "how to properly hold a cigar", etc.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Call me an elitist but I agree with Mr. Robbins to a point. I have tupperdores for short term storage only. My personal opinion is that they do not control humidity as well as a properly seasoned humidor. I would love to hear what Herf n Turf has to say on the subject.


Nope, not Don but I will say that my tupperdores (L&Ls now) control humidity to a much greater extent than my traditional ones. They are airtight. If the cigars are over humidified then I'll throw in either some dry heartfelt beads or a slightly dry boveda pack. Once they reach the right rh they will stay rock solid.

Perhaps you meant they don't control air exchanges as well? If then I would agree, but to counteract that you only need to open them periodically. Mine I open monthly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a couple of wood humidors. I use them for day to day smokes, the inexpensive ones. Neither keeps the RH as rock solid as my rubbermaidador. The maidador stays rock solid at 65% with four 65% Boveda packs and one media bag of kitty litter that was put there dry over a year ago. For a little help keeping things stable, there are a couple sheets of SC and a couple slabs of SC from an old cigar box.

I am thinking of swapping out the Boveda packs after a year even though they are still soft and a little less plump than they were a year ago. Not pretty, my rubberdor, but the cigars from it seem to smoke with no burn issues, great taste and decent draw.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

To add: I think everything about cigars is personal preference and cost. Funny that I don't like Tupperdores, but love ice chests. I'm looking at my Waxing Moon humidor and a 120 qt. cooler and gotta say the humidor is much prettier. That's why questions or comments like these are kinda a circle jerk for newcomers.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I don't use coolers...mostly because the apartment I live in isn't temp controlled well enough to do so. I have smoked many many cigars out of coolers and there is no difference in taste at all. not all of these were fresh cigars, some of these were well aged no loner produced cigars of certain origins. I've had to keep many cigars in plastic bags in my wine cooler because I'm out of room. Now if I was to do a cooler I'd be sure to have some boxes in there too


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A 150 qt cooler can hold 30-35 boxes and there is still plenty of room for air circulation.
Frankly, for aging purposes, I see this as a better than options than a humidor.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

He takes his humidors seriously...

Humidor set up by Mike, Paradise Cigars - YouTube


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

I responded to some of his outlandish claims. I went to respond to another load he dropped but he has removed the majority of his comments.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

A humidor will add that note of Spanish Cedar, & aid in getting rid of the ammonia being released by the cigars during their constant fermentation process, but that's about it. Some people are storing their boxes made of Spanish Cedar in the cooler anyway. Spanish Cedar was only used because of it's low cost, abundance, & it's natural bug protection. The thought that Spanish Cedar _has_ to be used is just not true... If you look in _some_ really expensive humidors, they are actually lacquered on the inside. They are easier to maintain that way, & hold humidity like a champ, but you do lose that little note your sticks pick up after napping a while.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

How about a tupperdor with spanish cedar?

There's middle ground somewhere LOL.

As for humidity, plastic is plastic. I have had a MUCH easier time maintaining RH with tupperware and coolers than with wooden humidors...

My cigars have not been ruined.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Calling shenanigans.

There are a lot of variables here. First, we have to assume a tupperdor with an adequate seal; one that holds both water and air. Secondly, some people prefer the cedar essence imparted by Spanish cedar, while some do not. For those who do, the simple addition of a box insert, or some other scrap SC piece will do the job and also aid in regulating humidity. One issue I see with tupperdors is just that, if there's no cedar strip in there, it's easy to develop wet spots, which will indeed compromise the cigar. Third, tupperdors do not insulate, therefore steps must be taken to ward against rapid temperature swings, which will also jack up the tobacco. Finally, it's essential that steps are taken to ensure that there is no residual plastic odor. Regardless of how slight, any plastic odor whatsoever will ruin the flavor profile.

I certainly prefer the overall effect and effectiveness of a GOOD QUALITY wooden humidor, but if you don't want to spend real money for a REAL humidor, you're certainly and vastly better off in tupper/coolidor, opposed to some el cheapo Chinese lunch box. Provided the above steps are followed.

"That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It says a lot about a dealer or craftsman, or anyone else for that matter, when they feel like they need to mislead people in order to sell their product or service. If you can't sell your product on it's own merits or without lying about the competition, maybe you shouldn't be selling that product.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

So true, Darrel! You get a bump for this.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's see. Thousands of cigars stored in coolers for several years. Smoke one from the cooler and one from the wooden humidor. Hmmm, tastes exactly the same. I think this guy may be upset since the general cigar smoking public has turned to coolers and tupperdors thus reducing his cash flow. I guess he doesn't realize that coolers and tupperware are usually way more stable on RH than wooden humidors. Also, most who have resorted to coolers are storing boxes of cigars that are made of...Spanish cedar.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

...what he's saying is not true.

He is the company selling you bottled water (which I drink) because tap water will kill you. 

It speaks to the integrity of him and also to the quality of his product if he has to do that.


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> ...what he's saying is not true.
> 
> He is the company selling you bottled water (which I drink) because tap water will kill you.
> 
> It speaks to the integrity of him and also to the quality of his product if he has to do that.


Well said. Unfortunalty, after looking at comments he made on other videos its seems as though this is what he is using that channel for. "That humidor is junk, by a *******"

I think he posts on every video he can find that has a humidor in it.


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out this gem he dropped in another video:

"Crappy humidors ruin cigars and this seems﻿ to be a pervasive problem in the industry for decades. When you make a big commitment to cigars you need a good humidor, go to Vigilant on line for a good end table humidor around $2,000." 




uke:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> ...opposed to some el cheapo Chinese lunch box.


But...but...but...it has "sure seal" technology and everything!


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> Let's see. Thousands of cigars stored in coolers for several years. Smoke one from the cooler and one from the wooden humidor. Hmmm, tastes exactly the same. I think this guy may be upset since the general cigar smoking public has turned to coolers and tupperdors thus reducing his cash flow. I guess he doesn't realize that coolers and tupperware are usually way more stable on RH than wooden humidors. Also, most who have resorted to coolers are storing boxes of cigars that are made of...Spanish cedar.


I kinda wonder about the people that claim they can taste the cedar. Not saying they can't, just think it could be placebo effect.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

capsalty said:


> I kinda wonder about the people that claim they can taste the cedar. Not saying they can't, just think it could be placebo effect.


I consider myself to have a pretty good palate and I can taste cedar (or something very reminiscent of it) in some cigars. The only problem is that I can taste it in the same cigars that come from my cooler. Now that may be due to having cedar boxes in the cooler but a lot of them are in plastic bags sealed up so the cedar should not be getting to them. My conclusion is that this guy is trying to sell his product but is under the assumption that all cigar smokers are stupid. Not a good opinion to hold of your customers IMO.

I do love the smell of Spanish Cedar and tobacco combined! :dr


----------



## foothills86 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a humidor, tupperdore and a coolidor.
For bulk aging and surplus cigars,coolidor all the way.
Although I do move things to my humidor to "prep" for smoking, mainly so I am not constantly opening and closing my coolidor.I keep SC shelves and trays in the coolidor. Guy sounds like a salesman.

ButI am just a noob...lol

I could be wrong


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol I dare say cigars are not his hobby or love, but humidors and fancy measuring devices are.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

capsalty said:


> I kinda wonder about the people that claim they can taste the cedar. Not saying they can't, just think it could be placebo effect.


Go grab a Camacho Liberty 2012. It comes in a coffin. The first one I smoked had cedar so strong it was almost like smoking something infused. I tell every customer that buys one to take it out of the coffin and rest it in the humi for a couple weeks. Really gets rid of the almost overpowering cedar flavor.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

capsalty said:


> I kinda wonder about the people that claim they can taste the cedar. Not saying they can't, just think it could be placebo effect.


I don't notice it from a SC lined humidor, but I can absolutely taste it if the stick has a SC sleeve on it. That is why I don't like GH vintage 02's, way too much cedar flavor.


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I don't notice it from a SC lined humidor, but I can absolutely taste it if the stick has a SC sleeve on it. That is why I don't like GH vintage 02's, way too much cedar flavor.


I can believe that, I was more talking about tasting the cedar from a humidor.


----------

